# Sanremo Opera 2 Group For Sale



## coffee_omega

Sanremo Opera 2 Group

Fantastic bit of kit built by Sanremo, every coffee geeks dream to own one!

Only 12 months old, well looked after and serviced directly by Sanremo.

No need to put down the features and spec as i am sure you know it all.

Pirce to go £6.5k, Offers welcomed


----------



## Casa_Espresso

May I ask the reason of sale?


----------



## Drewster

coffee_omega said:


> Sanremo Opera 2 Group
> 
> Fantastic bit of kit built by Sanremo, every coffee geeks dream to own one!
> 
> Only 12 months old, well looked after and serviced directly by Sanremo.
> 
> No need to put down the features and spec as i am sure you know it all.
> 
> Pirce to go £6.5k, Offers welcomed
> 
> View attachment 21808
> View attachment 21809
> View attachment 21810


 @coffee_omega

Personally I have no idea what one of them looks like..... and your links don't work (for me)


----------



## coffee_omega

client wants Linea PB instead, with Opera there is so much variables and it does get a bit technical. Not all barista's can work on it.


----------



## coffee_omega

Not sure why the links are not working, Glenn can you help?

can you DM us and we will try and email you the images


----------



## coffeebean

Hi Abdul, just tried to PM you but your mailbox is full! Have emailed! Cheers, Andy


----------



## coffee_omega

Hi Andy, please email Abdul directly plz inbox cleared.


----------



## Glenn

No links showing

3 images showing

Happy to help if you send me links to check?


----------



## coffee_omega

Should be 3 knaves showing


----------



## coffee_omega

Images


----------



## Glenn

Yes - they are showing perfectly


----------



## Drewster

Glenn said:


> Yes - they are showing perfectly





VBulletin error - when I click on image said:


> *Drewster*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation


You might not have the same access issues @Glenn 

I cleared cache and re-logged in


----------



## Glenn

So it's working now?

Tested from 3 logins with different rights over multiple networks (4G + wifi)


----------



## Missy

Just to chip in that I can see them, android Tapatalk.


----------



## Xpenno

Not working for me from android tapatalk or web browser. Tapatalk just doesn't work and web forwards me to a page saying I'm not logged in or do not have permission.


----------



## johnealey

same here via firefox on a laptop "you do not have sufficient privileges....", sorry

John


----------

